# Regarding Coaching At Iams Delhi South Extension



## sreelekhamp

hi all
is any one presently taking coaching at iams delhi south extension regular course..how are the classes there and accomodation facilities for women.any information is welcome!
thanks!


----------



## PG_aspirant

Sorry but I have no idea about this but I suggest you to join online coaching instead of physical coaching. Online coaching is very much famous these days. As online coaching are time and energy saving because you can study anytime anywhere with it. Dr. mudit Khanna developed MyPGMEE in association with Elsevier. As it is a trusted resource so I recommended it to every PG aspirants.


----------

